# Any tips?



## Shotgunhunter (Sep 21, 2009)

I have been trying to kill a dang squirrel for I don't know how long (It's sad, I know). I shot my first last year in the Waterloo area. Any tips on how to bag more?


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I recently picked up a turkey hunting chair (made by Cabelas) and a good set of shooting sticks (Predator Sniper Styx to be exact.) The chair allows me to sit wherever I want and will allow me to sit more comfortably and for MUCH longer, and the sticks allow me to shoot "squirrel's-head" 5-shot groups beyond 50 yards with a stock 10/22 trigger and a cheap 1.5-5x scope. I believe this will help me bag more squirrels this upcoming season.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Find yourself an area that is dropping acorns, hickory nuts etc. And sit your a** off! Ever notice how you see tons of squirrels every time you SIT in a deer stand. They are sneakier than you think. Another good way is to go out after a rain when the leaves and brush is "soft" and slow hunt. 3 steps, stop and glass.

Good Luck!


----------



## RHDTYPER (May 5, 2006)

In the early mornings I usually just walk till i hear nuts falling to the ground look up and there it is. Usually you can hear them in the branches but you have to be stealthy when sneaking up for a closer shot. The main thing is if The tree's arent producing nuts then there will be no squirrels. I find that they eat those little green nuts quite a bit as well, hope this helps and good luck on sept. 15.


----------



## Peterson (Jun 19, 2010)

Go where there are squirrels.
Some areas experienced a poor mast or mast failure and squirrels bugged out....why so many were hit on the roads last year in parts of Ohio.
WVa was especially hard hit.
Other areas can experience much the same at times.
Food concentrates them same as any specie.

You can sit under a tree and wait or slowly cruise the woods looking for bouncing limbs or the sound of shells hitting the ground.
I prefer the cruise.
Mornings and evenings as the wind lays down. 

Hunt later in the season to avoid warbles.
20 gauge, full choke, 1 1/8-5s.....22 is ok.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Climb a tree and act like a nut ! 

Look for the bigger timber. They'll produce more feed. 
Look for nests that's where they'll call home.
Sneak in and sit quietly. Listen close , you'll hear them.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

First tip would be to wait until the season opens. But I'm sure you already knew that.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10874_12341---,00.html

Second tip would be to wait until the leaves drop.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Find oak, hickory or beechnut that is producing mast, or even apple trees, Look for cuttings from when squirrels are feeding. Do what grand dad used to tell me, Park your butt, sit still and be quiet. You can also try calling. Buy a squirrel call or you can use two quarters hold one with your thumb and index finger wrapped around the edge, use the rest of that hand to make a loose fist (leave space under the quarter to form a sound chamber) then tap the face with the other quarter (it actualy works) when you get a squirrel to call back then stalk your way slowly near him. Im thinkin about gettin a store bought squirrel call this year My hands are gettin too sore and arthritic for the Quarter trick. If you want I can sell you my quarter squirrel call for oh lets say $5.00 or so I know it sounds like a bit for a 2 quarter squirrel call but I did harvest a bunch of tree rats with that call.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

motorcityhtps said:


> I recently picked up a turkey hunting chair (made by Cabelas) ... The chair allows me to sit wherever I want and will allow me to sit more comfortably and for MUCH longer


 X2. My biggest problem is sitting in one spot comfortably for long periods of time. If your not comfortable, than you'll be constantly moving around trying to find a good position. So.. Find a spot with squirrels, sit down so your comfortable, get your gun in a somewhat "ready" position, stay still and quiet, and most of all be patient. Dont give up on a spot after 15 minutes. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

What the others have said. Look for areas where you see piles of cuttings under trees, squirrel nest, country roads you've seen them around and sit still. Also check the edges of woodlots along cornfields they nearly always hold fox squirrels.


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

RecurveRx said:


> First tip would be to wait until the season opens. But I'm sure you already knew that.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10874_12341---,00.html
> 
> Second tip would be to wait until the leaves drop.


that link says that you can hunt squirrels year round with a valid license. Did I read that correctly?


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

boddah4 said:


> that link says that you can hunt squirrels year round with a valid license. Did I read that correctly?


 
No I don't think you did. Sept 15-March1


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I hunt them and do pretty well. i do it while scouting new areas for deer. so i am in a slow stalk. first thing in the am i watch the trees during the day more to the ground. i also listen for them and put a stalk on any i hear.


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

sixft4par said:


> No I don't think you did. Sept 15-March1


Where am I not understanding this? It says:

Opossum, porcupine, weasel, red squirrel, skunk, ground squirrel and woodchuck also may be taken year-round with a valid hunting license.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

boddah4 said:


> Where am I not understanding this? It says:
> 
> Opossum, porcupine, weasel, *red squirrel*, skunk, *ground squirrel* and woodchuck also may be taken year-round with a valid hunting license.


 
There, I helped you out.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

boddah4 said:


> Where am I not understanding this? It says:
> 
> Opossum, porcupine, weasel, red squirrel, skunk, ground squirrel and woodchuck also may be taken year-round with a valid hunting license.


 
Ground and reds are completely different......if you want to shoot those now and eat them have at it.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Nothing better than a hot plate of chipmunks for dinner:lol:


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

thelastlemming said:


> Nothing better than a hot plate of chipmunks for dinner:lol:


Chipmunks and sheephead = surf and turf.


----------



## Shotgunhunter (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't use a .22. I have an air rifle (Gamo hunter sport), and a Remington 870 in 12 ga. That's why I don't sit a lot. i want to put the full potential of the shotgun to the test. I'm afraid to use the air rifle, because I don't want to have to go looking through the woods for an entire day because the pellet didn't do its job. Pellet guns are good for backyard hunting or to bring to the deer blind to get rid of the annoying chipmunks.


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

why would you want to wait till the leaves are gone not much sport there imo same with a shot gun. stalk em snipe with a 22


----------

